# Net-SNMP - SNMPv3



## Kingetic (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,

I just joined and im really hoping someone on here can offer some help to this problem

I have Net-SNMP 5.4.1 (windows installation) and im trying to send an SNMP version 3 packet to a firewall - by using the snmpwalk command.

I can walk the firewall using the following:

snmpwalk -c public -v 1 192.168.3.1 (since its version 1 , this works and i get streams of data)

But thats not what im trying..

When i try:
snmpwalk -c public -v 3 192.168.3.1 
It returns "snmpwalk: No securityName specified"

I have tried setting up users using the snmpusm command but its just not working, i also tried i-
"net-snmp-config --create-snmpv3-user -a "my_password" myuser" but this syntax doesnt look correct - even though ive taken it from the website - net-snmp-config isnt a recognised command.

i also tried adding 

createUser netadmin MD5 "netadminpassword" DES
rouser netadmin

To the snmp.conf file, but it just says unknown token: CreateUser unknwn token:rouser (this is all in the C:/usr/etc/snmp/snmp.conf file) I have no snmpd.conf file that i can find anyway.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Assuming the FW you're polling supports SNMPV3 and you have a username setup?

snmpwalk -v3 -n "" -u _username_ -l _password_ _hostname_ system

This will walk the system OID for the target.


----------

